# Schwimmteich Umbau Wels / Oberösterreich



## tomstu (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo die Runde,
Unser Schwimmteich ist eine super Bereicherung - Tag für Tag. Der Teich ist bei jedem Wetter schön anzusehen und eine tolle Entspannung nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag. Schaut mal hier im Bereich "Mein Teich und ich": https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/servus-aus-wels-oberösterreich.51029/ Hier einige Eckdaten:

Wasserfläche: 95 m²
Volumen: 84 m³
Tiefe Schwimmzone: 150 cm
bepflanzter Kiesfilter, Oase Aquamax Eco 16000
Skimmer, Oase Aquamax Eco 16000, läuft häufig
Quellstein, Oase Aquamax Eco 4000
keine Fische
Er wurde von einer Firma hier in der Nähe von __ Wels, die sich auf Garten und Teich spezialisiert hat, errichtet. Schon bei der Umsetzung gab es einige Ärgernisse, aber auch jetzt sind wir mit einigen Punkten unzufrieden. Hätten wir das vorher gewusst, dann hätten wir uns anders entschieden. Wir haben der Firma blind vertraut und erst seit eingier Zeit erweitere ich hier meinen Horizont bei euch im Forum. Über die Jahre ist der Zustand des Teichs allmählich schlechter geworden und dafür der Pflegeaufwand enorm angestiegen. Wenn es nach dem Teichbauer geht, müssen wir bloß weitehin teure chemische Mittelchen in den Teich reinkippen und im Jahr eben ein paar Wochenenden mit dem Teichsauger opfern. Aber natürlich kann man das auch gegen Einwurf von vielen Münzen von der Firma machen lassen.

Ich habe hier bei euch im Forum schon viel gelesen und gelernt. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt uns ein paar Tipps geben. Hier die Schwierigkeiten, mit denen wir zu kämpfen haben:

1)  Alle Flächen sind mit Mulm/Algen überzogen

braun/grüner Mulm bedeckt die großflächige Kiesfläche, die auch gleichzeitig als Kiesfilter eingesetzt wird. Vermutlich weil hier das Wasser durch den Kies abgesaugt wird und das Sediment dann auf dem Kies liegen bleibt. 
Es ist nicht einfach irgendein Kies, sondern eine sehr schöne Mischung aus schönen Steinen und eigentlich ein Blickfang. Leider sieht man davon wegen des Mulms kaum etwas und nach der Reinigung dauert es keine 2..3 Tage, dann bedeckt der Mulmteppich wieder alles wie zuvor. Von dünnem Biofilm keine Rede. Bald kommen dann auch Algen und Mulm dazu.
Der gesamte Boden des Schwimmbereichs (Folie) ist immer mit einem feinen hellgrün/gelben Sedimentteppich belegt. Vermutlich kleingehäckselter Mulm vom Skimmer.
alle vertikalen Flächen des Schwimmbereichs(Folie), sowie die im Wasser eingemauerten Granitsteine (Schwimmbereicheinfassung unter Wasser und Einassung der Treppe in den Teich) sind auch von Algen überzogen.
Beim Schwimmen werden die Algen aufgewirbelt und verteilen dann sich im Teich. Das ist sehr unschön. Der Skimmer läuft gast ständig und schafft einiges weg, aber vieles bleibt zwischen den Pflanzen oder im Uferbereich hängen. Ich hänge hierzu auch ein paar Fotos ran.
Saugt man alles mit dem Teichsauger ab, sieht alles tiptop aus, aber nach 2..3 Tagen ist alles wieder leicht bedeckt und spätestens nach 2 Wochen kann man wieder von vorne mit dem Saugen anfangen. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?
2) Skimmer = Häcksler + Mulmschleuder ?

Aufbau: Oase Profiskim Premium (Gitterkorb mit 8mm Maschenweite, wird täglich entleert) --> Oase Pumpe Eco Premium 16000 --> 2 kleine Einlässe im Schwimmbereich
Mein Verdacht ist, dass der über den Skimmer abgesaugte Mulm und Schmutz (kleiner als 8mm) durch Pumpe kleinghäckselt wird und dann durch die zwei Einströmdüsen über den Schwimmbereich gleichmäßig verteilt werden. Kann das sein? Wenn hier im Forum bei einem Bogensiebfilter mit 0,3 mm von groben Vorfilter gesprochen wird, dann ist ja die Maschenweite mit 8mm ein Scheuentor dagegen, oder?
Die Düsen sind übrigens alle paar Tage verstopft und Anfang April oder Oktober die Düsen händisch in einer Tiefe von 80cm im eiskalten zu reinigen macht uns alles andere als Freude. In 20 Jahren, wenn wir dann alt sind, wird es dann auch nicht einfacher werden.
Der feine Mulm lässt sich mit dem Kescher schwer herausholen, da die Bestandteile klein sind und somit vieles durchs Netz rutscht. Versuche mit einem kleinen feinmaschigeren Algenkescher war vergeblich, weil das Netz im Nu verstopft ist.
Der Skimmer läuft fast ständig und saugt auch einen Teil weg, aber vieles bleibt zwischen den Pflanzen oder im Uferbereich hängen. Vieles ist aber von seiner Position zu weit weg, denke ich.
Ist er evtl auch unterdimensioniert für 95m² Oberfläche?
3) Teichsaugen = frustrierende Sisyphusarbeit

In unserer Verzweifelung hat uns der Teichbauer elegant einen Oase Pondovac 5 mit Saugglocke verkauft. "Eine tolle Lösung, die sich seit Jahren bewährt hat". Die Saugglocke stammt vom Pondovac Premium und wurde vom Teichbauer modifiziert, sodass sie auf den Schauchanschluss des Pondovac 5 passt.
Der Sauger ist laut, nervt uns und die Nachbarn, und schränkt aufgrund der Lautstärke auch die Betriebszeiten stark ein.
Das Arbeiten mit der Saugglocke im Kiesbereich ist sehr langwierig. Da bracht man viel Zeit, Geduld und gute Nerven. Ein Blick in die technischen Daten verrät auch eine möglichen Grund: Die Saugglocke ist eigentlich für den Pondovac Premium gedacht. Der schafft 20.000 l/h. Der kleine laute Pondovac 5 schafft hingegen nur 8000 l/h. Kein Wunder, dass bei einem Faktor von 2,5 die Saugleistung deutlich schwächer ausfällt. Unserer Meinung viel zu schwach, da die Arbeiten so langwierig sind.
Reinigen wir den Pool, kostet das viel Zeit und auch viel Wasser. Füllen wir den Pool mit Ortswasser nach, kostet das bei 10cm Wasserhöhe / 10m³ und €4,02 / m³ Ortswasser dann €40,20. Aber wenn man mal übers Wochenende den ganzen Teich reinigt, sind es dann schon auch gerne 30 cm, die man nachfüllen muss, also € 120. Aufgrund des Phosphatgehalts dazu noch 2kg Phosphatfäller € 50 also in Summe stolze € 170. Und das so alle paar Wochen.
Leiten wir das abgesaugte Wasser in den Garten schwimmt aufgrund der enormen Menge alles, da es der Boden gar nicht auf einmal aufnehmen kann. Leiten wir das abgesaugte Wasser per Oase Feinsieb-Sack wieder retour in den Pool, gelangen wieder Sedimente (auch wenn sie sehr fein sind) zurück in den Teich. Diese verursachen auch wieder einen Teppich über den schönen Kiesbereich und den Boden des Schwimmbereichs. Das Wasser wird trüb und der Algenfilm ist am nächsten Tag auch wieder da, als ob er nie entfernt worden wäre. Frustrierend. Das ist auch keine Lösung.
4) Teure chemische Mittelchen

Wir sind dann beim Projektabschluss eingeschult worden, dass wir in unseren "Natur"-Teich wöchentlich - zu jedem "Neustart" im Frühling sogar täglich - einen Liter BactroGreen Aquasan verteilen sollen. Angeblich "gesunde" Bakterien. Kosten pro Dosis: €19,60 Bei einer Anwendung von anfangs eine Woche lang einen Liter und dann wöchentlich einen Liter komme ich auf 7 x 1l + 26 x 1l = 32l pro Jahr bzw. ca. € 650 pro Jahr. Uff!
mehrmals im Jahr muss Wasser nachgefüllt werden (Verdunstung, Verbrauch durch Teichsauger), Aufgrund der Wasseranalyse des Ortswasser sind 2kg Phosphatfäller VTA 28 BT notwendig. Jedesmal €50. Im Jahr kommen wir hier so auf ca. € 500.
Was man hier aus den Sicherheitsdatenblättern herausliest, beunruhigt uns. Dann ist auf einmal die Rede von "gesunden Bakterien" und "das wird in Kläranlagen eingesetzt und bis jetzt hat es noch nie ein Problem gegeben" und "das macht wir schon seit 20 Jahren so"
In Summe macht das dann über € 1.000 pro Jahr. Das "lernt" man natürlich erst, wenn der Auftrag unterschrieben ist.
Ich denke, da gibt es sicher andere Lösungen, die sich schon in kurzer Zeit ammortisieren und ohne beunruhigender Chemie auskommen.
Abgesehen von den hohen Kosten haben diese Chemiecocktails unserer Meinung nach mit einem naturnahen Schwimmteich absolut gar nichts zu tun.
5) Arbeitsaufwand hoch

Gleich Vorweg: Wir zählen sicher nicht zu bequemen Leuten und sind alles andere als arbeitsscheu.
Der Skimmer wird täglich ausgeleert. Kein Thema. Einmal die Woche werden Blätter und alles was so in den Teich reinfällt rausgefischt.
Über den Winter spannen wir ein riesigen Netz über den Teich, damit kein Laub etc in den Teich reinfällt.
Der Boden wird einmal in der Woche mit einem großen Kescher gereinigt. (Blätter, größere Sedimente). Dabei wird viel Mulm aufgewirbelt, der sich dann wieder vorzugsweise auf Kies absetzt. Ärgerlich.
alle 4-5 Wochen wird alles abgesaut, aber nach ein paar Tagen sieht es wieder so aus wie vorher
Ein enormer Aufwand ist es vor allem die Kiesfilter mit der Saugglocke zu reinigen. Es sind zig Quadratmeter und sehr anstrengend. Sportlich ist es vorallem wenn das Wasser im April/Oktober noch sehr kalt ist.
6) Trockene Haut

Nach dem Schwimmen hat war die Haut oft trocken und hat leicht gespannt. Seitdem wir nun die teuren chemischen Mittel nicht mehr einsetzen, ist wieder alles in Ordnung.
7) Gegenmassnahmen

So kann es nicht weitergehen. Ich habe hier im Forum von euch schon vieles über Bodenabläufe, Filter usw gelernt.
Wir haben nun seit einiger Zeit die teuren chemischen Mittelchen abgesetzt und - siehe da - der Zustand hat sich keineswegs verschlechtert - und die Haut spannt auch nicht mehr so nach dem Schwimmen.
Bodenabläufe fehlen. Ich denke, sie würden den Schmodder absaugen - am Boden, wo er sich absetzt
Strömung: Die Düsen, die das Wasser vom Skimmer retour befördern, habe ich so eingestellt, dass sie das Wasser Richtung Skimmer bewegen. Solange nicht der Wind geht, klappt das recht gut und ist auf jeden Fall schon mal eine Verbesserung.
Es gibt ja speziell für Schwimmteiche von NaturaGart den "Standardfilter". Der schafft zwar nur so um die 4,2 m³ / h aber Fische haben wir ja keine im Teich und versuchen den Teich mit Kescher und Sauger sauber zu halten. So ein Filter ist ja im Vergleich zu unseren Chemiecocktails sehr kostenfreudlich.
Wir erwägen nun Umbaumassnahmen... aber was macht Sinn? Wir hoffen, mit eurer Hilfe die richtigen herauszufinden. Bitte um Eure Expertise.


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo Tom, willkommen in unserem Forum und zu Deinem Trost sag ich Dir, es kann auch anders aussehen und irgendwie lässt sich alles richten. Ein paar schöne Bilder findest Du in unserer Doku.
Zu Deinem Teich, ich vermisse hier die Pflanzen? Gibts da kaum was oder der Fotoblickwinkel war ungünstig?
Hast Du eventuell Zeichnungen oder Skizzen der Anlage, das trägt zum Verständnis gut bei und diese Fragen werden noch öfter kommen.
Hast Du den Teichbauer mit der Problematik konfrontiert, Firmen arbeiten ja doch nach einem Vertrag wo ein bisschen was geregelt sein soll


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Juli 2020)

.... und als kleine finanzielle Sofortbremse mal prüfen was ein Gartenwasserzähler, der Trinkwasserteil und die Kanalgebühr kostet. Die Chemie hast Du ja schon komplett abgesetzt


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juli 2020)

Jede Menge Pflanzen fehlen.


----------



## Reimai (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo Tom,
Du hast wirklich einen schönen Teich. Das Problem ist sicher auch, dass deine Pumpe alles schön zerkleinert und wieder in den Teich liefert. Hier solltest Du meiner Meinung nach ansetzen. Da du keinen Filterteich hast würde ich einen manuellen  Filter und davor einen Vorfilter in Betracht ziehen. 
Wichtig ist auf jedenfall, dass du mehr Pflanzen verwenden solltest, um Nährstoffe mit den Pflanzen herauszubekommen. 

Liebe Grüße  aus Pfarrkirchen bei Bad Hall
Reinhard


----------



## Marion412 (28. Juli 2020)

Die gleichen Probleme hatte ich auch mit meinem Teich. Nur Wandkimmer ,kein Filter, alles wird nur im Kreis bewegt und setzt sich immer wieder ab. Durch dein Schlammsaugen bringst du immer wieder Nährstoffe rein, da du ja mit LW auffüllen musst.
Mit deiner Chemie bekämpfst du die Symptome und nicht die Ursache.
Ich habe auch einiges Probiert,aber von Chemie die Finger gelassen, immerhin möchte ich ja darin baden und das mache ich sicherlich nicht in einer Chemiebrühe.
Habe hier auch Schimpfe bekommen für meine reichlichen Aktionen und denn Rat alles mit mehr Ruhe anzugehen .

Was mir auffällt , du hast fast keine Pflanzen in deinem Filtergraben. Sind die verkümmert oder nie dagewesen?
Das solltest du als erstes ändern. Kaufen oder hier im Flohmarkt anfragen, ob jemand auslichten muss, hätte noch den Vorteil das du ein paar gute Bakterien und Kleinstlebewesen in den Teich bekommst und natürlich reichlich Geld sparst.

Lies dir mal meinen Tread durch, vielleicht erkennst du dich zum Teil dabei, ich war auch unheimlich gefrustet und ratlos.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/607089/


----------



## anz111 (28. Juli 2020)

Wow, das tut echt weh wenn man das liest! Schaut aus wie eine tote Steinwüste! 
Als erstes fehlen hier die Pflanzen! Was aber noch wichtiger ist, zuerst das ganze Steinzeugs zu entfernen! Hier kann nichts wachsen! 
Skimmer ohne Feinfilterung - ja das kenn ich auch! Das ist aber hier sicher nicht das Hauptproblem! Trotzdem ist das eher einfach zu lösen!
Der Teich ist optisch echt gelungen, nur wer so was als Profi anbietet??
Ich denke mit dem richtigen Substrat und Pflanzen ist das schnell erledigt, wenn auch aufwendig!
Substrat gibt dort in deiner Nähe:
http://www.quarzsande.at/

Der Bigbag mit 1250 kg kostet 100€, wenn du es selbst von der Deponie holst glaub ich so 20€/t. 
Lg Oliver


----------



## Sir Vival (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo Tom

Ich würde auch mit dem Kauf von jeder Menge Pflanzen starten. Die beschatten dir den Teich und ziehen reichlich Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser.
Bei mir werden die Pflanzen jedes Jahr im Herbst relativ radikal zurückgeschnitten und so bringe ich ebenso viele unerwünschte Nährstoffe aus dem Teich
Ich sauge meinen Schwimmbereich auch ab, das Wasser führe ich aber nicht wieder zurück in den Teich, da der Mulm ja auch sehr nährstoffreich ist.
Natürlich fehlt dann auch Wasser im Teich aber ich versuche das mit der Wettervorhersage abzustimmen - wird Regen gemeldet, kommt der Teichsauger zum Einsatz;-)
Vor dem Winter kann man auch ohne Probleme mehr absaugen, bis zum Frühjahr war mein Teich immer wieder randvoll.
Schöne Steine würden bei mir im Wasser ebenso nichts bringen - bei mir ist der Biorasen teilweise bis zu 5mm dick und das darf er auch sein. Entfernen wir diese Schicht, dauert es nur wenige Tage und die Steine sind wieder überzogen.

LG
Michael


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo Tom,
So ganz Grundsätzlich finde ich deinen Teich sehr gelungen. 
Da hat der Teichbauer einen Teich gebaut wie vor 20 Jahren üblich. Leider lernen die meist nicht aus Fehlern ....
Als erstes ist mir auf den Bildern im anderen Thread aufgefallen das es so aussieht als würden deine Rasen Flächen zum Teich fließen. Und damit bei Regen das Wasser von der Wiese in den Teich incl. aller Nährstoffe und evtl. Dünger.
Dann der Einsatz von dem Skimmer.  Aber da haben die anderen genauso wie bei den Pflanzen schon genug geschrieben. 
Aber gibt es noch andere Stellen wo das Wasser abgesaugt wird? Unter dem Kies evtl.?
Wird das Wasser nur über die Düsen zurück geführt?
Nach dem Skimmer ist die Pumpe wo eingebaut? Wie sind die Leitungen verlegt und mit welchem Durchmesser? Eventuell lässt sich das mal auf einem Bild vom ganzen Teich einzeichnen.
Gibt es überhaupt einen Filter und wenn ja wo?

Zum Thema trockene Haut, das wird nicht an der "Chemie" liegen,  sondern eher am PH Wert. Wann und wie oft überprüft ihr diesen?


----------



## tomstu (30. Juli 2020)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hallo Tom, willkommen in unserem Forum und zu Deinem Trost sag ich Dir, es kann auch anders aussehen und irgendwie lässt sich alles richten. Ein paar schöne Bilder findest Du in unserer Doku.


Servus Lima! Danke für deine optimistischen Worte. Ich habe mir gerade deine Doku durchgelesen. Wow, das ist ein toller Teich, großes Kompliment!  Auch die Doku selbst zeigt mir, dass es auch anders geht und gibt viel Zuversicht. Danke


----------



## tomstu (30. Juli 2020)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hast Du eventuell Zeichnungen oder Skizzen der Anlage, das trägt zum Verständnis gut bei und diese Fragen werden noch öfter kommen.


Ja, habe gerade eine einfache Skizze mit Bemaßung und Eckdaten als Anlage beigefügt. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt das PDF öffnen.

Liebe Grüße
Tom


----------



## tomstu (30. Juli 2020)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> .... und als kleine finanzielle Sofortbremse mal prüfen was ein Gartenwasserzähler, der Trinkwasserteil und die Kanalgebühr kostet.


Ich habe schon mit dem Gemeindeamt gesprochen. Passt! Danke für den Tipp!


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Die Chemie hast Du ja schon komplett abgesetzt


Ja, bereits im Frühjahr. Alleine von den Gefahrenhinweisen läuten hier die Alarmglocken.


----------



## tomstu (30. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Jede Menge Pflanzen fehlen.


Servus Totto! Ja, wir hätten es gerne schön dicht bewachsen, aber das dauert und dauert. Ringsrum im Garten wächst und gedeiht alles, aber im Teich wachsen die Fadenalgen ab besten


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juli 2020)

Schau dich mal im Forum um, ob einer in der Nähe wohnt. Sind immer einige, die ihre Teiche ausmisten.


----------



## tomstu (31. Juli 2020)

Reimai schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße  aus Pfarrkirchen bei Bad Hall


Servus Reinhard! Herzliche Grüße aus Gunskirchen bei __ Wels! So klein ist die Welt 



Reimai schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich einen schönen Teich.


Danke, das freut mich zu lesen.



Reimai schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> Das Problem ist sicher auch, dass deine Pumpe alles schön zerkleinert und wieder in den Teich liefert. Hier solltest Du meiner Meinung nach ansetzen. Da du keinen Filterteich hast würde ich einen manuellen  Filter und davor einen Vorfilter in Betracht ziehen.


Ich habe auch schon über einen Filter für den Skimmer nachgedacht. Dann landet der Mulm nicht mehr kleingehäckselt im Teich und verstopft auch nicht mehr die kleinen Einströmdüsen. Es gibt Schöneres, als diese im April oder Oktober bei Wassertemperaturen um die 12°C in einer Tiefe von ca. 80 cm zu reinigen. Laut BDA kann der verbaute Oase ProfiSkim Premium gepumpt 6..16 m³/h und mit Schwerkraft 6..12,5 m³ Momentan lüft er über eine Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 16000, 15600 l/h --> 260 l/min, 5,2m, die Leitungen von und zur Pumpe dürften so um die 2" sein.

Doch was wäre ein brauchbarer Filter?


----------



## tomstu (31. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Die gleichen Probleme hatte ich auch mit meinem Teich. Nur Wandkimmer ,kein Filter, alles wird nur im Kreis bewegt und setzt sich immer wieder ab. Durch dein Schlammsaugen bringst du immer wieder Nährstoffe rein, da du ja mit LW auffüllen musst.


Servus Marion! Danke für den Tipp. Uns wurde vom Teichbauer erklärt, dass man unbedingt regelmäßig mit dem Sauger arbeiten muss um die Algen und den Schmodder rauszubekommen.


Marion412 schrieb:


> Mit deiner Chemie bekämpfst du die Symptome und nicht die Ursache.
> Ich habe auch einiges Probiert,aber von Chemie die Finger gelassen, immerhin möchte ich ja darin baden und das mache ich sicherlich nicht in einer Chemiebrühe.


Bis vor einiger Zeit haben wir uns ganz an die Anweisungen gehalten, die nur bei Nachfrage kamen und das sehr spärlich. Tja... seit dem wir die Chemiecocktails abgesetzt haben, spannt die Haut auch nicht mehr nach dem Schwimmen 


Marion412 schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt , du hast fast keine Pflanzen in deinem Filtergraben. Sind die verkümmert oder nie dagewesen?


Der Teichbauer meinte, die Pflanzen sind eh nur Kosmetik und tragen kaum zur Wasserreinigung bei. Das macht der Kies und die "gesunden" Bakterien.


Marion412 schrieb:


> Lies dir mal meinen Tread durch, vielleicht erkennst du dich zum Teil dabei, ich war auch unheimlich gefrustet und ratlos.
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/607089/


Jawohl, wird gemacht  Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## tomstu (31. Juli 2020)

anz111 schrieb:


> Wow, das tut echt weh wenn man das liest! Schaut aus wie eine tote Steinwüste!
> Als erstes fehlen hier die Pflanzen! Was aber noch wichtiger ist, zuerst das ganze Steinzeugs zu entfernen! Hier kann nichts wachsen!


Servus Oliver! Also die Steine gefallen uns eigentlich, aber wir haben nichts davon, weil es nach dem Saugen keine zwei Tage dauert, bis sie wieder unter einer grünen Schicht verdeckt sind. Die Pflanzen stecken direkt im Kies - bis auf die Seerosen - die haben wir eine spezielle "Erde" gesetzt. Die sehen auch recht fit aus. Der Rest wächst kaum und kümmert so dahin. Was ist so schlecht am Kies (außer das sich der ganze Schmodder drin sammelt) ? Was ist ein "Substrat"? Eine Art Erde mit Nährstoffen?


anz111 schrieb:


> Der Teich ist optisch echt gelungen, nur wer so was als Profi anbietet??


Nachdem wir mit dem Bau begonnen haben, hat er uns auch mal seinen eigenen Teich gezeigt. Hätten wir das vorher gesehen, hätten wir die Notbremse gezogen. Andererseits gab es hier kaum Alternativen. Es hätte hier in der Nähe noch einen "Tümpel-Arzt" gegeben. Das wäre die schlimmste anzunehmende Katastrophe für uns geworden. Dann war unser Teichbauer im Vergleich dazu gar nicht so schlecht.


anz111 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dem richtigen Substrat und Pflanzen ist das schnell erledigt, wenn auch aufwendig!
> Substrat gibt dort in deiner Nähe: http://www.quarzsande.at/ Der Bigbag mit 1250 kg kostet 100€, wenn du es selbst von der Deponie holst glaub ich so 20€/t.
> Lg Oliver


Danke für den Tipp!

Ich habe übrigens vor einiger Zeit deine Teichdoku gelesen! Absolut top!


----------



## tomstu (31. Juli 2020)

Sir Vival schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mit dem Kauf von jeder Menge Pflanzen starten. Die beschatten dir den Teich und ziehen reichlich Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser.
> Bei mir werden die Pflanzen jedes Jahr im Herbst relativ radikal zurückgeschnitten und so bringe ich ebenso viele unerwünschte Nährstoffe aus dem Teich


Servus Michael! Wir haben im April viele zusätzliche Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, __ Laichkraut) in Pflanztöpfe eingesetzt.  Bis aufs Hornkraut ist alles ziemlich gut gewachsen.


Sir Vival schrieb:


> Natürlich fehlt dann auch Wasser im Teich aber ich versuche das mit der Wettervorhersage abzustimmen - wird Regen gemeldet, kommt der Teichsauger zum Einsatz;-)
> Vor dem Winter kann man auch ohne Probleme mehr absaugen, bis zum Frühjahr war mein Teich immer wieder randvoll.


Ja, so arbeiten wir auch.


Sir Vival schrieb:


> Schöne Steine würden bei mir im Wasser ebenso nichts bringen - bei mir ist der Biorasen teilweise bis zu 5mm dick und das darf er auch sein. Entfernen wir diese Schicht, dauert es nur wenige Tage und die Steine sind wieder überzogen.


So geht's uns auch. Auf den Steinen ist es eine bis zu 10mm dicke grüne, schleimige Schicht (Biofilm oder Algen?), später dann Fladen, die an die Oberfläche treiben und an den Seitenflächen des Schwimmbereichs ca. 8mm dicke "Stränge", die bis zu 10cm lang werden. Keine Ahnung was das ist.


----------



## tomstu (31. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> So ganz Grundsätzlich finde ich deinen Teich sehr gelungen.
> Da hat der Teichbauer einen Teich gebaut wie vor 20 Jahren üblich. Leider lernen die meist nicht aus Fehlern ....


Servus Rene! Ja, im wesentlichen hat er so gebaut, wie wir das von anderen Teichen kannte, daher hatten wir auch keine größeren Bedenken.


troll20 schrieb:


> Als erstes ist mir auf den Bildern im anderen Thread aufgefallen das es so aussieht als würden deine Rasen Flächen zum Teich fließen. Und damit bei Regen das Wasser von der Wiese in den Teich incl. aller Nährstoffe und evtl. Dünger.


Der Rasen fällt vom Teich weg, zwischen Rasen und Teich ist ein Drainagegraben und die Folie ist hochgezogen. Das scheint soweit ok zu sein. Ich habe ein PDF zur Erläuterung gezimmert und angefügt. 


troll20 schrieb:


> Aber gibt es noch andere Stellen wo das Wasser abgesaugt wird? Unter dem Kies evtl.?


Ja, unter der Kiesfläche wird großflächig abgesaugt. Hier ist auch eine Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 16000 (15600 l/h --> 260 l/min, 5,2m) im Einsatz, die auch über zwei Einströmdüsen das Wasser zurück in den Schwimmteil drücken. Die Leitungen von und zur Pumpe dürften auch hier so um die 2" sein. Filter ist hier keiner dazwischen.


troll20 schrieb:


> Nach dem Skimmer ist die Pumpe wo eingebaut? Wie sind die Leitungen verlegt und mit welchem Durchmesser? Eventuell lässt sich das mal auf einem Bild vom ganzen Teich einzeichnen.


Ja, nach dem Skimmer (Oase ProfiSkim Premium gepumpt 6..16 m³/h und mit Schwerkraft 6..12,5 m³) geht es direkt über eine Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 16000 (15600 l/h --> 260 l/min, 5,2m) wieder zurück in den Teich. Die Leitungen von und zur Pumpe dürften so um die 2" sein. Kein Filter. Nur der Korb im Skimmer (Maschenweite 8mm).


troll20 schrieb:


> Zum Thema trockene Haut, das wird nicht an der "Chemie" liegen, sondern eher am PH Wert. Wann und wie oft überprüft ihr diesen?


Zuletzt im Herbst. Da war er 8,5. Angeblich noch okay. Seitdem wir nun seit längerer Zeit die Chemiecocktails abgesetzt haben, ist die Haut nicht mehr trocken.


----------



## tomstu (31. Juli 2020)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hast Du den Teichbauer mit der Problematik konfrontiert


Ja, klar, und was dabei herauskam, war auch immer gut für seine Firma:

"Gesunde" Bakterien: BactroGreen Aquasan: € 650 pro Jahr
Phosphatfäller VTA 28 BT: € 500 pro Jahr
Professionelle Teichreinigung - falls wir nicht Lust haben, im Jahr mehrere Wochenenden zu opfern: ca. € 600...2,400 je nach Aufwand
Oase PondoVac 5 im "Spezial-Set" mit Saugglocke: € 1,000
zwei Wassertests: € 300
Gebracht hat es nichts. Als dann die Argumente immer dünner und "esoterischer" wurden, die Kosten laufend gestiegen sind und schon die Rede von einem Poolroboter um € 4,000 war, hat es mir gereicht. Der Teichbauer zieht sein "Kieswüsten-Konzept" wahrscheinlich schon so seit Jahrzehnten durch. Und wenn man dann noch etwas weiter recherchiert, dann ist das bei weitem kein Einzelfall. Ein Bekannter hat seinen Teich vor ein paar Jahren zugeschüttet, weil er die Hoffnung aufgegeben hat.  Tja, immer wieder gibt es "Opfer" wie mich, die sich nicht selber im Vorfeld ausreichend informieren. Aber nachher ist man immer schlauer also vorher 
Leute, es macht uns viel Hoffnung, dass ihr uns so aktiv hier im Forum unterstützt. Danke


----------



## samorai (31. Juli 2020)

tomstu schrieb:


> Ja, wir hätten es gerne schön dicht bewachsen,



Da fehlt Sauerstoff aus der Luft, der wiederum liefert gleichzeitig Stickstoff. 
Also Sauerstoff für die Bakterien und Stickstoff für die Pflanzen, ob Wasser oder Land Pflanzen alle brauchen das selbe um die Photosynthese durch zu führen.

Die Frage ist wie bekommt man den in die Leitungen ohne aufzubuddeln, oder daneben legen mit aufbuddeln.


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Aug. 2020)

tomstu schrieb:


> Ja, habe gerade eine einfache Skizze mit Bemaßung und Eckdaten als Anlage beigefügt. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt das PDF öffnen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Tom


Das ist schon mal ein Anfang. Du wirkst ja technisch begabt, zeichne bitte noch mit Farbe die Skimmer, Pumpe, Rückläufe, das Kiesfiltersystem, Rohrleitungen, usw. ein. Hier im Forum gibts sicher einige, die dazu was sagen können


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Aug. 2020)

Du fragst nach Substrat und warum im Kies keine Pflanzen wachsen? Substrat ist 0-4er, feiner Sand, manche sagen Kabelsand, etwas pappig. Pflanzenwurzeln brauchen das zum Verankern. Was soll so ein zartes Pflänzchen mit einem faustgroßen Stein anfangen?
Du kannst jetzt nicht auf die Schnelle und planlos den Kies rausreißen. Aber Du könntest als kleine Sofortmaßnahme mit kleinen Kosten in den Baumark fahren und einige Mörteleimer oder Ähnliches kaufen. Mit Substrat/Sand auffüllen und dann Pflanzen rein. Dann hast Du ein bisschen was fürs Auge und fürs Herz und kannst dann in Ruhe eine Plan machen wie das Elend zu beheben ist. Die Pflanzen sind nicht verloren, so einen Mörteleimer kann man leicht umstellen.


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Aug. 2020)

Außerdem empfehle ich Dir die Lektüre der Beiträge vom Rhz69, der erklärt in seinen Beiträgen für uns Normalos die chemischen Zusammenhänge im Teich. Der ist Chemiker und weis was man tun muss um ohne Chemie auszukommen.


----------



## Rhz69 (1. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Tom,

Jetzt bin ich eher aus langer Weile wieder auf diesen Thread gestossen. Eigentlich dachte ich, da kann ich nicht helfen, aber wenn Lima mich schon ins Spiel bringt.
 Es machte den Eindruck, dass Du grade deine Stein /Kiessflächen sehr magst. Damit Unterwasserpflanzen richtig wachsen brauchst irgendwo einen Breich, wo sich Mulm, ich nenne es mal Belebtschlamm, absetzten darf. Andrere Sumpfpflanzen kannst du auch in Körbe setzten und gezielt mit Dünger am Leben halten. Bei Seerosen geht das gar nicht anders. Diese Pflanzen bringen dann aber wirklich wenig als Reinigung für den Teich.
Kiessflächen haben sehr wenig Oberfläche für Bakterien. Da müsstest du mehr über Filtersysteme nachdenken.
Kannst etwas zu deinen Wasserwerten sagen? Hast du Werte von deinem Füllwasser, ich Zweifel immer mehr am Phosphat, kann bei dir lokal aber schön ein Problem sein.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## anz111 (1. Aug. 2020)

Ich melde mich da auch noch mal zu Wort! Schaut nach einem Weixler Teich aus, der hat die früher so gebaut! Wenn du die Steine magst, dann kannst du ja einiges drinnen lassen! Der Großteil muss aber mit einem Pflanzenfreundlichem Substrat befüllt werden! Zum Thema Substrat findest du oben einen Link in der HP und da gehts zu den Fachbeiträgen! Da findest du einen super Beitrag über Substrate!

Ich denke du bist der erste der für über 600€ im Jahr Bakterien udgl in den Teich schüttet, das ist für mich fast nicht zu glauben! Über Starterbakterien kann man ja noch nachdenken aber so was, echt arg! 

Einige der oa Maßnahmen sind ja relativ leicht umzusetzen! Steine raus, Sand rein, Pflanzen pflanzen dann wird das ein Schmuckstück!

Lg Oliver


----------



## tomstu (4. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber gibt es noch andere Stellen wo das Wasser abgesaugt wird? Unter dem Kies evtl.?
> Wird das Wasser nur über die Düsen zurück geführt?


Servus Rene! Es gibt mehrere Stellen, wo angesaut wird. Insgesamt sind es drei Kreise, die im Einsatz sind. Ich versuche sie hier mal zu erläutern:

Der ominöse Kiesfilter: Das Wasser wird unter dem Kies (ca. 30cm dick) über mehrere perforierte Schlauche angesaugt. Das Wasser läuft von dort über eine Pumpe und wird dann über zwei Einströmdusen in ca. 130cm Tiefe zurückgeleitet.
Skimmer (Korb mit 8mm Maschenweite) --> Pumpe --> zwei Einströmdusen in ca. 70cm Tiefe
leeres Pumpengehäuse in ca. 60 cm Tiefe --> Pumpe --> Quellstein



troll20 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Leitungen verlegt und mit welchem Durchmesser?


Es sind PVC-Rohre. Schätzungsweise 2".



troll20 schrieb:


> Eventuell lässt sich das mal auf einem Bild vom ganzen Teich einzeichnen.


Ja, lade ich gleich hoch.



troll20 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt einen Filter und wenn ja wo?


Nein, kein Filter.


----------



## tomstu (4. Aug. 2020)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hast Du eventuell Zeichnungen oder Skizzen der Anlage, das trägt zum Verständnis gut bei und diese Fragen werden noch öfter kommen.


Servus Lima! Ich habe mir nun alles genau angesehen und eine einfache Skizze gemacht. Siehe PDF in der Anlage.

@alle: Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt euch so ein gutes Bild von der technischen Seite machen. Achja, ist das PDF Format okay oder wäre JPG für euch einfacher?


----------



## tomstu (4. Aug. 2020)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Du fragst nach Substrat und warum im Kies keine Pflanzen wachsen? Substrat ist 0-4er, feiner Sand, manche sagen Kabelsand, etwas pappig. Pflanzenwurzeln brauchen das zum Verankern. Was soll so ein zartes Pflänzchen mit einem faustgroßen Stein anfangen?


Servus Lima! Bei den Seerosen haben wir das so gemacht und jedes Frühjahr kommt da auch ein spezieller Düngerkegel rein. aut Teichbauer sind bei den anderen Pflanzen sind diese Massnahmen *nicht* notwendig, daher haben wir sie direkt in den Kies eingesetzt.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Du kannst jetzt nicht auf die Schnelle und planlos den Kies rausreißen. Aber Du könntest als kleine Sofortmaßnahme mit kleinen Kosten in den Baumark fahren und einige Mörteleimer oder Ähnliches kaufen. Mit Substrat/Sand auffüllen und dann Pflanzen rein. Dann hast Du ein bisschen was fürs Auge und fürs Herz und kannst dann in Ruhe eine Plan machen wie das Elend zu beheben ist. Die Pflanzen sind nicht verloren, so einen Mörteleimer kann man leicht umstellen.


Wir haben im Frühling auf diese Art und Weise viele Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt: __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornkraut und __ Laichkraut. Alles in einer Mischung, die deiner Empfehlung des Substrats grob entspricht. Der Tipp kann dann nicht vom Teichbauer sondern von einem Mitarbeiter einer Wasserpflanzen-Gärtnerei. Der scheint etwas mehr Ahnung zu haben


----------



## tomstu (4. Aug. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich eher aus langer Weile wieder auf diesen Thread gestossen. Eigentlich dachte ich, da kann ich nicht helfen, aber wenn Lima mich schon ins Spiel bringt.


Servus Rüdiger! Danke für deine Antwort. Ja, Lima hat mir schon viele Tipps gegeben und ich bin schon auf das Lesen deiner Beiträge gespannt 



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Es machte den Eindruck, dass Du grade deine Stein /Kiessflächen sehr magst. Damit Unterwasserpflanzen richtig wachsen brauchst irgendwo einen Breich, wo sich Mulm, ich nenne es mal Belebtschlamm, absetzten darf. Andrere Sumpfpflanzen kannst du auch in Körbe setzten und gezielt mit Dünger am Leben halten. Bei Seerosen geht das gar nicht anders. Diese Pflanzen bringen dann aber wirklich wenig als Reinigung für den Teich.
> Kiessflächen haben sehr wenig Oberfläche für Bakterien. Da müsstest du mehr über Filtersysteme nachdenken.


Eigentlich gefallen uns die bunten Steine schon sehr. Die waren von Anfang an ein Blickfang. Die Freude hält sich jedoch nun in Grenzen, da sie auch nach dem Teichsaugen im Nu wieder durch Mulm oder Algen verdeckt werden. In den ersten paar Jahren war alles noch gut, aber jetzt alle Zwischenräume mit Mulm so zu, dass der Kiesfilter nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Da kann man saugen, bis der halbe Teich leer ist. Ohne Erfolg. Daher spielen wir mit dem Gedanken, alles rauszuschaufeln (die PVC Folie zu panzern hätte sowieso einige Vorteile) und nur an einigen Stellen wieder den Kies auszubringen, damit sich der Pflegeaufwand reduziert.



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Da müsstest du mehr über Filtersysteme nachdenken.


Hier im Forum gibt es ja so viel zu lesen  Viele hier haben Kois und konstruieren ja ihre eigenen Luftheber mit gewaltigen Fordermengen und haben massive Trommelfilter und Moving Beads im Einsatz. Das ist sehr beeindruckend. Andererseits haben einige wie zB Lima einen superschönen Schwimmteich ohne Fische mit Filtergraben nach dem NG-Prinzip, was im Gegensatz dazu ja sehr naturnah wirkt und eher das Gegenteil von "High-Tech" ist.



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Kannst etwas zu deinen Wasserwerten sagen? Hast du Werte von deinem Füllwasser, ich Zweifel immer mehr am Phosphat, kann bei dir lokal aber schön ein Problem sein.


Ja, ich habe schon einige Infos zusammengetragen:

Letzter vollständiger Wassertest des Teichs 20.8.2019, NaturaGart
ph 8,5
Co2 0,540 mg/l
Ammonium 0,050 mg/l
Nitrit 0,010 mg/l
Nitrat 1,000 mg/l
Phosphor 0,020 mg/l
Calcium 16 mg/l
Magnesium 6,80 mg/l
Eisen 0,010 mg/l
Kupfer 0,003 mg/l
Hydrogencarbonat 1,050 mmol/l
Karbonat-Härte 5,880 °dH
Gesamt-Härte 3,810 °dH

monatlicher Phosphat-Check des Teichs mit JBL PO4 Sensitive - Test: <0,02 mg/l
Füllwasser
pH 7,2
Orthophosphat PO4 0,008 mg/l
Phosphat P 0,025 mg/l
Carbonathärte 18 °dH
Gesamthärte 23 °dH

Liebe Grüße,
Tom


----------



## tomstu (4. Aug. 2020)

anz111 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich da auch noch mal zu Wort! Schaut nach einem Weixler Teich aus, der hat die früher so gebaut!


Servus Oliver! Der Garten- und Teichbauer ist aus dem unmittelbaren Süden von __ Wels. Tja, das scheint hier nach wie vor der Stand der Technik zu sein, denn "Des hamma jo scho immer so gmocht!" 



anz111 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Steine magst, dann kannst du ja einiges drinnen lassen! Der Großteil muss aber mit einem Pflanzenfreundlichem Substrat befüllt werden! Zum Thema Substrat findest du oben einen Link in der HP und da gehts zu den Fachbeiträgen! Da findest du einen super Beitrag über Substrate!


Danke für den Tipp!



anz111 schrieb:


> Ich denke du bist der erste der für über 600€ im Jahr Bakterien udgl in den Teich schüttet, das ist für mich fast nicht zu glauben! Über Starterbakterien kann man ja noch nachdenken aber so was, echt arg!


Das erfährt man jedoch erst kurz vor Fertigstellung des Projekts und wird vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. "Einige unserer Kunden nehmen sogar die dreifache Menge, weil die Bakterien so gut funktioneren!" Anscheinend gibt es hier genug betuchtes Klientel, wo ein Tausender im Jahr nicht so ins Gewicht fällt. Achja, vergiss' nicht die zusätzlichen 400€ für den Phosphatadsorber (den man ja laut der aussagekräftigen Wasserwerte weder für den Teich noch für das Nachfüllwasser benötigt).


----------



## Rhz69 (4. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Tom,

Dann hast du schon mal nicht unbedingt ein Phosphatproblem. 
Messen die kein Kalium bei NG?
Nitratgehalt vom Nachfüllwasser würde mich noch interessieren.
Du hast sehr wenig CO2, da wachsen keine Unterwasserpflanzen, dafür dann die Algen.
Der Rest sieht nicht so schlimm aus. Aber du benötigst Pflanzen in einem Bereich wo auch das Wasser durchströmt. Die von deiner Wasserpflanzengärtnerei klingen gut __ Hornkraut kannst du auch ein bisschen in deinen Kiessfilter reinklemmen, das müsste dein Wasser mögen.
Hornkraut braucht aber CO2. Das entsteht im Schlamm, also nicht zu gründlich putzen. Der Sprudelstein klaut dir eher CO2, den würde ich erst mal nur anschalten, wenn du auch hinschaust. Dann wäre mein Tip mal Zucker in den Teich zu geben. Mach da mal ruhig 100 g am Tag rein, bis dein PH Wert sinkt. Unter 8.0 wäre gut. Der PH ist in dem Bereich egal, aber dann weisst du, das etwas läuft. Dann sollte das Hornkraut wachsen. Schau eventuell im Lexikon gezielt nach Unterwasserpflanzen, die hartes Wasser mögen.
Die __ Binsen,  die Oliver vorschlägt sind auch gut, die nimmt man bei Kläranlagen, damit bekommt man sogar Schadstoffe raus. Damit sie dir helfen müsste das Wasser aber zu ihnen hinkommen. Da die auch ziemlich übel verwurzeln nimmt man die inzwischen weniger.

Nebenbei liest du ein bisschen weiter im Forum, wie du den Teich umgestaltest. 
Ein schöne Kiessfläche ist bestimmt auch möglich, aber nicht der ganze Flachwasserbereich.

Noch kleine Anmerkung für Rene, leider können die wenigsten Pflanzen etwas mit dem Stickstoff der Luft anfangen, da gibt es an Land ein paar wenige z.B. Klee, im Wasser ist mir keine bekannt.

Viele Grüße
 Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (4. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Tom,

Da hab ich fast was verschlampert, du hast ja weiches Wasser im Teich, dein Trinkwasser ist total hart. Du putzt wahrscheinlich mit dem Trinkwasser oder hast eine Regenwasserzisterne?

Wenn du da viel rausnimmst und dann nachfüllst, bekommen deine Pflanzen einen Schock. Vor allem die unter Wasser. Wenn du 5% nachfüllst steigt dein GH um 1°. 

Im Augenblick bräuchtest du Pflanzen für weiches Wasser, aber je nachdem, wie du den Teich laufen lässt, wird das steigen. Wächst das __ Hornblatt bei dir?

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## 4711LIMA (9. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Tom, im ersten Moment klingt das alles ein bisschen zum Verzweifeln aber fast jedes Problem wird sich irgendwie lösen lassen. Es geht nicht darum ob Du mit Luftheber oder einer Pumpe machst, von wem die Pumpe gekauft wurde, ob Deine verbauten Schläuche zu dick oder dünn sind, usw. Das sind alles nette Nebensächlichkeiten die ein bisschen mehr oder weniger Strom kosten. Das Hauptproblem was ich aus der Entfernung sehe ist, dass der Schlamm, Mulm, was auch immer, bei Euch nicht aus dem Teich herauskommt. 
Wenn Du als Beispiel ein System wie NG betrachtest, da gibts den Teich, den Saugsammler, den Filtergraben und und am Ende einen Filter mit Matten. So hab ich gebaut, nur wir haben keinen Filter. Bei uns gibts im Filtergraben, nach einer Absetzstrecke, einen Kiesfilter. Andere haben das ähnlich aber dann einen Trommelfilter oder etwas mit einem Vlies was sich aufwickelt oder z.B. das System vom Geisy.
Entscheidend, irgendwo kommt der Mulm aus dem Teich heraus.

Wenn ich Dein System ansehe, es gibt in dem Sinn keinen Kreislauf, das Wasser geht irgendwie über Deinen Kiesfilter, davor fehlt eine Absetzzone, und der Mulm wird wohl irgendwie am Kiesfilter liegen bleiben aber da auch irgendwie durchgehen zu Deiner Pumpe. Dort wirds klein gehäckselt und kommt in den Teich zurück. Die anderen beiden Pumpen haben die gleiche Häckselaufgabe. Eine Schlammzone für die Pflanzen wies der Rüdiger schreibt, hast Du gar nicht.

Die installierte Pumpenleistung ist in etwas das Doppelt von unserem Teich, wir haben ca. 450 m³ Wasser, also kann man sagen, Du wälzt in etwa 4x so viel um wie wir - ob das überhaupt nötig ist? Durchs Umwälzen wirds ja nicht sauber!
Es gibt aktuell noch kein Foto von Deinem Filterkeller aber es wirkt doch gross. Ich meine, eine Hilfe wäre, Du musst dort einen Filter installieren, egal ob Trommel oder sonst was. Alle Anschlüsse aus dem Teich gehen zu dieser Filterkiste, aus dieser Kiste saugen dann Deine Pumpen wieder heraus und bringen das Wasser direkt oder über Sprudelstein zurück in den Teich. Das könnte sich eventuell ohne schrecklichem Umbau realisieren lassen, alle Schläuche sind schon vorhanden, Du musst "nur" einen Filter aussuchen und dann einige Rohre neu verbinden. Aus dem Filterkeller brauchst Du dann noch eine Möglichkeit, den Mulm wegzupumpen, in den Garten als Dünger oder in einen Kanal falls das erlaubt ist. Die Pumpen schaltest Du dann wie nötig, Sprudelstein nur wenn Du zu Hause bist, usw.

Den Kiesfilter würde ich teilweise zurückbauen, Unterwasser eine schlanke Abtrennung zwischen Schwimmbereich und Filterstrecke erbauen - damit hast Du dann einen Filtergraben in dem andere Dinge ablaufen als im Teich.

Ob Du im Teich, wie Du weiter oben geschrieben hast, die Flächen verputzt oder nicht, das ist sozusagen eine Frage der Optik, ich finde es toll, andere schrecklich.

Eines muss man auch klar stellen, arbeiten musst Du immer an dem Teich. Irgendwo hab ich mal eine Werbung bei einem Teichbauer gelesen, dass wenn man einen Schwimmteich hat, dass man dann das ganze Jahr Urlaub zu Hause erlebt. Meine Frau hat mal zynisch gemeint, warum wir im Urlaub immer arbeiten müssen. Nun , ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, man muss den Teich soweit bringen, dass man auch die Zeit dort geniessen kann. 
Fakt ist, von selber geht das nicht, zumindest bei uns. Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck, Schlammsaugen ist so ein bisschen eine Unthema, da wird nicht oder nur wenig geredet. Fakt ist auch, bei uns wird so alle 3 bis 8 Wochen mal schlammgesaugt, das ist unvermeidlich, ich bau die Kiste auf und leg die Schläuche, meine Frau macht das dann und ich räum alles wieder weg, ich dreh auch noch den Hahn auf fürs Nachfüllen  
Wir reinigen da auch nur den Filtergraben, meine Frau vertritt die Meinung, wenn man die Pflanzen regelmässig vom Mulm reinigt wachsen die besser und Sie hat da auch sichtbar recht.
Zum Schlammsaugen kann ich Dir nur raten, verkauf das Spielzeug was Du hast auf Ebay und kauf Dir ein gescheites Gerät, dann macht das mehr Spass und geht auch viel schneller.
Zur Reinigung des Schwimmbereiches will ich auch noch ein paar Worte verlieren. Aussen herum kehr ich gelegentlich mit einem Besen das abgesetzte Mulmzeug in Richtung tiefes Wasser, da brauche ich bei unserer Teichgrösse grob geschätzt ca. 15 Minuten. Falls ich mal zwischen drinn bei einer Seerose oder einem Frosch ein Pause mache, dauerts länger. Für mehr hatte ich dieses Jahr aus beruflichen Gründen keine Zeit, Corona setzt uns alle noch ein bisschen mehr unter Strom. Im zeitigen Frühling hab ich daher einen Poolroboter mit sehr langem Kabel gekauft. Das Ding ist ohne besondere Intelligenz, bleibt nach 2 Stunden einfach stehen. Wie der Name schon sagt, ist das Gerät gar nicht für Schwimmteiche gebaut worden. Den lass ich unter der Woche morgens und abends herumfahren, am Wochenende nicht. Unser Schwimmbereich ist seit dem picobello. Perfekt ist das nicht aber ich muss im Schwimmbereich nicht mehr sauber machen.


----------



## tomstu (1. Sep. 2020)

Hallo die Runde,

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich nun wie von euch empfohlen in einige Themen bereits eingelesen... und wir üben uns in Geduld 

Servus Lima!


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem was ich aus der Entfernung sehe ist, dass der Schlamm, Mulm, was auch immer, bei Euch nicht aus dem Teich herauskommt.


Zunächst mal vielen Dank für deine ausführliche und hilfreiche Antwort  Wir saugen eigentlich alle 2-4 Wochen alles ab. Den Boden und die Wände des quaderförmigen Schwimmbereichs abzusaugen ist eine leichte Übung, die Kiesflächen sind jedoch sehr zeitaufwändig zu reinigen. Es dauert viele Stunden bis man da den ganzen Mulm, der sich zwischen den Steinen ansammelt, herausbekommt und dabei geht viel Wasser verloren. Das sind grob so 25-40 cm, die dann wieder aufzufüllen sind. Danach ist alles schön sauber, sieht klasse aus, aber schon nach zwei Tagen hat sich alles wieder zugesetzt. Ich versuche hier ein vorher/nachher Bild einzufügen:
   


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Wenn Du als Beispiel ein System wie NG betrachtest, da gibts den Teich, den Saugsammler, den Filtergraben und und am Ende einen Filter mit Matten. So hab ich gebaut, nur wir haben keinen Filter. Bei uns gibts im Filtergraben, nach einer Absetzstrecke, einen Kiesfilter.


Wir haben uns das NG System angesehen und auch schon in deren Bücher eingelesen. Sehr interessant. Ich habe auch deine Teichdoku bereits durchgelesen. Wow, tolles Projekt - Tolle Doku!!  Wir spielen nun mit dem Gedanken, das NG Konzept bei uns umzusetzen. So ein zusätzlicher Filtergraben würde uns auch visuell gefallen. Bist du soweit zufrieden? Gibt es etwas, das du anders machen würdest?


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuell noch kein Foto von Deinem Filterkeller aber es wirkt doch gross. Ich meine, eine Hilfe wäre, Du musst dort einen Filter installieren, egal ob Trommel oder sonst was. Alle Anschlüsse aus dem Teich gehen zu dieser Filterkiste, aus dieser Kiste saugen dann Deine Pumpen wieder heraus und bringen das Wasser direkt oder über Sprudelstein zurück in den Teich. Das könnte sich eventuell ohne schrecklichem Umbau realisieren lassen, alle Schläuche sind schon vorhanden, Du musst "nur" einen Filter aussuchen und dann einige Rohre neu verbinden. Aus dem Filterkeller brauchst Du dann noch eine Möglichkeit, den Mulm wegzupumpen, in den Garten als Dünger oder in einen Kanal falls das erlaubt ist. Die Pumpen schaltest Du dann wie nötig, Sprudelstein nur wenn Du zu Hause bist, usw.


Das klingt auch nach einem guten Lösungsansatz. Im Filterkeller Fotos zu machen ist aufgrund der Gegebenheiten schwierig, aber zu sehen sind eigentlich nur die 3 Pumpen für den Kiesfilter, Skimmer und Quellstein und deren Zu- und Abläufe. Dort einen Filter einzubauen kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Ich werde eine Zeichnung machen bzw. mit einer anderer Kamera probieren.


----------



## tomstu (1. Sep. 2020)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Den Kiesfilter würde ich teilweise zurückbauen, Unterwasser eine schlanke Abtrennung zwischen Schwimmbereich und Filterstrecke erbauen - damit hast Du dann einen Filtergraben in dem andere Dinge ablaufen als im Teich.


Ja, je mehr ich mich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzte, desto mehr macht eine klare Trennung zwischen dem Schwimmbereich und einem Pflanzenbereich Sinn. Der Schwimmbereich sollte ja eher nährstoffarm sein, damit hier weniger Faden- und Mikroalgen auftreten und im Pflanzbereich bzw. Absetzbecken kann sich der Schmodder absetzen, dann bekommen die Pflanzen die Nährstoffe, können Ihre Arbeit verrichten und wir freuen uns über deren Anblick. Zur Zeit haben wir ja einen Kompromiss, da es ja nur ein Wasserbereich ist. Sind viele Nährstoffe im Wasser, gibt es vermeht Algen und stärkeren Pflanzenwuchs. Gibt es wenig Nährstoffe, dann gibt es weniger Algen, aber die Pflanzen wachsen nicht richtig. Momentan haben wir ja von beiden Optionen eher die Schattenseiten  Aber nun kann es ja nur mehr besser werden 


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Eines muss man auch klar stellen, arbeiten musst Du immer an dem Teich. Irgendwo hab ich mal eine Werbung bei einem Teichbauer gelesen, dass wenn man einen Schwimmteich hat, dass man dann das ganze Jahr Urlaub zu Hause erlebt. Meine Frau hat mal zynisch gemeint, warum wir im Urlaub immer arbeiten müssen.


Das kommt mir bekannt vor  Wir haben in den letzten Jahren unser 60 Jahre altes Haus komplett saniert und sind manuelle Arbeit und Herausforderungen gewohnt. Nichtsdestotrotz hat sich die Teichpflege fast schon zu einer Sisyphos-Arbeit entwickelt. Bevor du noch mit dem Teichsaugen fertig bist, kannst du wieder von vorne anfangen.


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck, Schlammsaugen ist so ein bisschen eine Unthema, da wird nicht oder nur wenig geredet. Fakt ist auch, bei uns wird so alle 3 bis 8 Wochen mal schlammgesaugt, das ist unvermeidlich


Wir saugen eigentlich alle 2-4 Wochen alles ab.


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Zum Schlammsaugen kann ich Dir nur raten, verkauf das Spielzeug was Du hast auf Ebay und kauf Dir ein gescheites Gerät, dann macht das mehr Spass und geht auch viel schneller.


Tja, da wirst du wohl auch recht haben. Ich habe mir nun einige Modelle im Internet angesehen. Tapir, Schlammhexe und Tosstec wirken bis jetzt am vielversprechendsten. Die machen einen wesentlich professioneller Eindruck als mein PondoVac. Außerdem ist der so laut dass er mich und die ganze Nachbarschaft total nervt wenn er stundenlang läuft. Ich habe daher nun die letzten zwei Mal versuchsweise anstelle des Saugers mit einer Oase Pumpe mit 12.000 l/h gearbeitet und siehe da, geht gleich viel besser und ist flüsterleise.  Das ist natürlich nur eine Bastellösung mit einigen gravierenden Nachteilen. Welchen Sauger würdest du empfehlen? Du hast ja eine deutlich größere Anlage und mehr Erfahrung. Ich bin in Sachen Foren noch Anfänger. Soll ich hierzu eventuell einen eigenen Thread in einem passenden Unterforum eröffnen um einige Meinungen einzuholen?


----------



## tomstu (1. Sep. 2020)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Zur Reinigung des Schwimmbereiches will ich auch noch ein paar Worte verlieren. Aussen herum kehr ich gelegentlich mit einem Besen das abgesetzte Mulmzeug in Richtung tiefes Wasser, da brauche ich bei unserer Teichgrösse grob geschätzt ca. 15 Minuten.


Das haben wir auch schon mehrmals probiert. Der oberflächliche Schmodder läßt sich zwar ganz gut, sehr rasch und ohne Wasserverlust vom Kies entfernen, jedoch ist er sehr fein und setzt sich nur sehr langsam ab und vieles davon setzt sich wieder zwischen den Steinen ab. Daher saugen wir jetzt einfach alles mit dem Sauger konsequent raus - ohne Wasserrückführung. (Beim Sauger war zwar so eine Art Filtersack zwecks Wasserrückführung dabei, aber das funktioniert in der Praxis nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend.) Ich glaube, diese Methode mit dem Besen würde besser klappen, wenn wir richtige Bodenabläufe hätten. (und keinen Kies). Apropos Bodenabläufe: Die Sedimentfallen von NG haben wir uns nun genauer angesehen. Diese Lösung scheint ja gut zu funktionieren und spricht uns auch visuell an.


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Im zeitigen Frühling hab ich daher einen Poolroboter mit sehr langem Kabel gekauft. Das Ding ist ohne besondere Intelligenz, bleibt nach 2 Stunden einfach stehen. Wie der Name schon sagt, ist das Gerät gar nicht für Schwimmteiche gebaut worden. Den lass ich unter der Woche morgens und abends herumfahren, am Wochenende nicht. Unser Schwimmbereich ist seit dem picobello. Perfekt ist das nicht aber ich muss im Schwimmbereich nicht mehr sauber machen.


Eigentlich dachte ich, dass in deinem Schwimmbereich die Bodenabläufe dafür sorgen, dass hier kaum was liegenbleibt. Oder liegt es ganz einfach nur an der beachtlichen Größe des Schwimmbereichs?


----------



## tomstu (1. Sep. 2020)

Servus Rüdiger!


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Messen die kein Kalium bei NG?


Ich habe nochmals alles durchgesehen und konnte keine Kalium-Werte finden.


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Nitratgehalt vom Nachfüllwasser würde mich noch interessieren.


Nitrat NO3: 15,5 mg/l
Nitrat/50 + Nitrit/3: 0,313 mg/l


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Du hast sehr wenig CO2, da wachsen keine Unterwasserpflanzen, dafür dann die Algen.
> Der Rest sieht nicht so schlimm aus. Aber du benötigst Pflanzen in einem Bereich wo auch das Wasser durchströmt.


Wir haben sie in mit Substrat gefüllt Körbe gesetzt und im durchströmten Bereich positioniert. Das __ Tausendblatt und das __ Laichkraut wachsen gut. Das Tausendblatt ist seit dem einsetzen Ende April gut um 1,50m gewachsen. Das Laichkraut um ca. 1,00m. Das __ Hornblatt ist schon fast verschwunden. Das ist vielleicht auch ein guter Indikator für weitere Rückschlüsse.


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Dann wäre mein Tip mal Zucker in den Teich zu geben. Mach da mal ruhig 100 g am Tag rein, bis dein PH Wert sinkt. Unter 8.0 wäre gut.


Ich habe nun täglich 100g Zucker über die gesamte Fläche verteilt. Eine Veränderung kann ich visuell nicht erkennen und ich frage mich, wie ich selber feststellen kann, wann der gewünschte pH Wert erreicht ist. Kannst du mir hier etwas für Laien wie mich empfehlen?


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Nebenbei liest du ein bisschen weiter im Forum, wie du den Teich umgestaltest.


Sind schon dabei  Danke für deine Expertise!


----------



## tomstu (1. Sep. 2020)

Servus Rüdiger!


Rhz69 schrieb:


> dein Trinkwasser ist total hart. Du putzt wahrscheinlich mit dem Trinkwasser oder hast eine Regenwasserzisterne? Wenn du da viel rausnimmst und dann nachfüllst, bekommen deine Pflanzen einen Schock. Vor allem die unter Wasser. Wenn du 5% nachfüllst steigt dein GH um 1°. Im Augenblick bräuchtest du Pflanzen für weiches Wasser, aber je nachdem, wie du den Teich laufen lässt, wird das steigen.


Das meiste ist das harte Ortswasser welches zwischen 14 und 22°dH hat. In letzter Zeit hat es zwar viel geregnet, aber ich leite kein Regenwasser in den Teich. Es kommt nur rein, was reinregnet.


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Wächst das __ Hornblatt bei dir?


Wir haben jede Menge reingesetzt, aber das wird immer weniger.


----------



## tomstu (2. Sep. 2020)

Hier noch die Skizzen des Grundriß', der Teichtechnik und des Aufbaus der Uferzone im PNG Format sowie Bilder aus dem Technikschacht (soweit es möglich war).

             
Ich kann noch versuchen, bessere Bilder mit einer anderen Kamera zu machen, aber zu sehen wären eigentlich nur die 3 Pumpen für den Kiesfilter, Skimmer und Quellstein und deren Zu- und Abläufe. Die Pumpen sind:

für den Kiesfilter: Oase Aquamax Eco 16000
für den Skimmer: Oase Aquamax Eco 16000
für den Quellstein: Oase Aquamax Eco 4000
Ich konnte nun auch die Dimensionen der PVC Leitungen herausfinden. Alle Zuläufe zu den Pumpen sind 2" und alle Abläufe 1,5". Die Leitungen sind alle in der betonierten Bodenplatte verlegt.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2020)

2 " Saugleitungen / BA sind höchstens für eine Koi- Innenhälterung gut.
Zumal hier alleine über die Saug- und Rückleitungen die Pumpen/Schmutzschredder in ihrem Fördervolumen (Kennline- Förderhöhe) stark reduziert werden.
Der Energieaufwand bleibt aber. Effiziens….den Bach runter.
4" Leitungen sind generell das Mindestmaß an einem solchen Teich!

Der abgesaugte Dreck wird immer nett geschredert und im Kreis gepumpt.
Nur der Teichsauger holt hier irgendwas irgendwann raus.

Klar könnte man versuchen mit den Pumpen einen TF gepumpt zu betreiben.
Aber dann wären die Rücklaufröhrchen ebenfalls zu klein...

Fehlplanung- und Bau. Leider.

Egal ob in Kiesschütungen oder "Filterteichen"...da sich dort absetzende Sediment ist zwar aus dem Schwimmteil raus- aber nicht aus dem Wasser...
Es düngt also weiter, bis es irgendwann entfernt wird.

Besser, konsequenter wäre es immer Sedimente automatisch regelmäßig aus dem Teichwasser rauszuholen.
Erscheint logisch...würde hier aber ggf. einen kompletten Umbau der Verrohrung etc. erfordern.


----------



## Rhz69 (2. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Tom,

Schade, dass das mit dem Zucker nichts gebracht hat. nach zwei Wochen solltest du etwas sehen, der pH Wert muss vor allem sinken. Es wäre eine schnelle billige Lösung gewesen deswegen hatte ich es vorgeschlagen, auch wenn mir ein paar Daten fehlen. Ich traue keiner pH Wert Messung wirklich, aber die Veränderungen kann man meist gut sehen, der pH müsste von 8.5 auf 7-8 gefallen sein. Eigentlich bin ich auch am CO2 Gehalt interessiert, ich habe bisher keinen CO2 Test selber genutzt, deswegen rechne ich den immer aus pH und KH aus, aber dazu bräuchte man eine gute pH Messung. was ich bei mir sehe ist, dass, bei mehr CO2 sich beim Baden oder am Wasserfall immer dicke Blasen bilden, die schnell wieder zusammenfallen, also nicht wirklich Schaum. Das ist ein weiteres Zeichen anstelle des pH Wertes. Deine Düsen könnten eventuell dafür sorgen, dass du CO2 verlierst, aber das kann ich nicht 100% sagen, der Wert von NG ist auch nicht 100% sicher, wenn die Probe lange unterwegs war. Wichtiger ist die Info, das __ Laichkraut und __ Tausendblatt wachsen, dann liegt wahrscheinlich kein CO2 Mangel vor und dem __ Hornkraut passt etwas anderes nicht. Dann kannst du das mit dem Zucker bleiben lassen. Leider wird es jetzt kompliziert. Da dein Trinkwasser einen recht hohen Nitratwert hat, düngst du durch das Saugen jedesmal Nitrat nach, hast du es mal länger ohne saugen versucht? Andererseits verstehe ich nicht, warum du so weiches Wasser im Teich hast, bei so einem harten Trinkwasser. Daraus hatte ich geschlossen dass deine Pflanzen bereits biologisch entkalkt haben. 
Ich bin grade dabei das von Lima vorgeschlagene Excel sheet zu machen, das hänge ich an meinen Thread. Bei dir müsste man aber wie erwähnt das Nachfüllen nach den Saugaktionen mit berücksichtigen. Nährstoffmässig fehlt mir bei dir der Wert für Kalium im Teich und im Trinkwasser. Falls der sehr tief ist, hätte ich noch einen Ansatz, wobei man jetzt im Herbst aufpassen muss, da dürfte dein Wasser eh klar werden, da zieht man dann schnell falsche Schlüsse. Wenn du das ausprobieren möchtest, müssten wir vielleicht mal telefonieren und das genau diskutieren.
Der fehlende Kaliumwert bei Naturagart ist für mich doppelt interessant. Ich habe mit NG gebaut und habe/hatte ja ein Problem mit Kalium. Ich hatte noch überlegt, dass ich das bei NG testen lasse und mir dann überlegt, dass ich für das Geld den Satz Tests bekomme und dann einen Verlauf testen kann. Jetzt weiss ich dass ich richtig lag, da man dort mein Problem nicht gefunden hätte. Die Werte von Naturagart sind bestimmt besser als das was man selber messen kann(vor allem Phosphat), man bekommt aber nur einen momentanen Wert, wenn man über die Wasserwerte gehen will muss man aber die Entwicklung sehen.

Ich habe übrigens keinen Sauger, sondern nur einen Besen, mit dem ich das Sediment in den Bodenablauf schiebe. Im Frühjahr war das bei mir viel (einmal die Woche 10 min) jetzt seit zwei Monaten reichte das täglich Schwimmen aus. so langsam muss ich vielleicht mal wieder. Ich habe aber noch keine Erfahrung, wie das bei mir mit dem Filtergraben aussieht in Bezug auf ausräumen.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Tom,

Eine einfache Möglichkeit ist mir noch eingefallen. Durch deine Reinigungsaktion alle 2 bis 4 Wochen machst du erhebliche Wasserwechsel. Bei 95 m2 Fläche sind 30 bis 40 cm ein Wasserwechsel von 30%. Damit gibst du bei deiner Auffüllung 5 mg/L Nitrat auf den ganzen Teich zu. Da brauchst du viele Pflanzen mit dem entsprechenden Licht (Sonne) und andrer Nährstoffe, um das abzubauen, das schafft dein Teich nicht. Ich schlage mal Einen Versuch vor. Möglichst wenig Wasserwechsel beim Reinigen. Vielleicht kannst du die Steine Richtung Schwimmbereich abfegen. Nach Möglichkeit mit dem Käscher herausholen. Ich würde sogar weniger reinigen. Bei mir flocken die Algen nach ein paar Wochen (ja leider Wochen nicht Tage). Ich würde bei deinen Werten mit viel Regenwasser und maximal Regen zu Trinkwasser 5/1 besser 10/1 auffüllen. Voraussetzung: keine Kupferteile am Dach oder Richtung Zisterne und keine Krähenschwärme auf dem Dach, kein Gründach! 
Damit würdest du deine Wasserwerte mal konstant halten und deinen Wasserpflanzen die Chance geben die Nährstoffe abzubauen. 
Das sollte etwas weniger Arbeit sein als bisher und kostet nichts. Du brauchst aber Geduld, da es wahrscheinlich ein bis zwei Wochen schlechter wird. Es könnte auch sein, dass dann Fadenalgen kommen, in den Fall ein gutes Zeichen.

Mein Excel ist jetzt online, aber ich glaube beinah, das ist erst etwas fürs Frühjahr. Man braucht nach meiner Idee Pflanzenwachstum  zum Klären, das wird jetzt Richtung Herbst weniger.

Viel Erfolg

Rüdiger


----------



## tomstu (13. Sep. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 2 " Saugleitungen / BA sind höchstens für eine Koi- Innenhälterung gut.
> Der abgesaugte Dreck wird immer nett geschredert und im Kreis gepumpt.
> Klar könnte man versuchen mit den Pumpen einen TF gepumpt zu betreiben.
> Aber dann wären die Rücklaufröhrchen ebenfalls zu klein...


Hi Thorsten! Tja, das ist suboptimal. Wir sind schon am grübeln und habe dazu schon eine Idee, die funktionieren könnte. Sorry für die folgende Anfängerfrage: Soll ich das eigentlich hier in diesem Thread thematisieren oder einen eigener Thread öffnen?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Egal ob in Kiesschütungen oder "Filterteichen"...da sich dort absetzende Sediment ist zwar aus dem Schwimmteil raus- aber nicht aus dem Wasser...
> Es düngt also weiter, bis es irgendwann entfernt wird.
> Besser, konsequenter wäre es immer Sedimente automatisch regelmäßig aus dem Teichwasser rauszuholen.
> Erscheint logisch...würde hier aber ggf. einen kompletten Umbau der Verrohrung etc. erfordern.


Wir haben vor 2 Wochen alles abgesaugt und nun sind die Algen wieder nachgekommen. So geht's nicht weiter. Der Kies muss definitiv raus.


----------



## tomstu (13. Sep. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Schade, dass das mit dem Zucker nichts gebracht hat. nach zwei Wochen solltest du etwas sehen, der pH Wert muss vor allem sinken. Es wäre eine schnelle billige Lösung gewesen deswegen hatte ich es vorgeschlagen


Servus Rüdiger! Dennoch vielen Dank - einen Versuch war es definitiv wert!



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Da dein Trinkwasser einen recht hohen Nitratwert hat, düngst du durch das Saugen jedesmal Nitrat nach, hast du es mal länger ohne saugen versucht?


Ja, war noch schlimmer. Gegen den erhöhten Nitratwert würden mehr Pflanzen ja auch helfen (was wir soundso schon geplant ist)



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Andererseits verstehe ich nicht, warum du so weiches Wasser im Teich hast, bei so einem harten Trinkwasser. Daraus hatte ich geschlossen dass deine Pflanzen bereits biologisch entkalkt haben.
> Ich bin grade dabei das von Lima vorgeschlagene Excel sheet zu machen, das hänge ich an meinen Thread. Bei dir müsste man aber wie erwähnt das Nachfüllen nach den Saugaktionen mit berücksichtigen.


Keine Ahnung, wieso es so weich ist. Laut Gemeindeamt schwankt die Härte zwischen 14 und 22°dH, was recht hoch ist. Evtl. hat der viele Regen auch ein bisschen geholfen.



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Der fehlende Kaliumwert bei Naturagart ist für mich doppelt interessant. Ich habe mit NG gebaut und habe/hatte ja ein Problem mit Kalium. Ich hatte noch überlegt, dass ich das bei NG testen lasse und mir dann überlegt, dass ich für das Geld den Satz Tests bekomme und dann einen Verlauf testen kann. Jetzt weiss ich dass ich richtig lag, da man dort mein Problem nicht gefunden hätte. Die Werte von Naturagart sind bestimmt besser als das was man selber messen kann(vor allem Phosphat), man bekommt aber nur einen momentanen Wert, wenn man über die Wasserwerte gehen will muss man aber die Entwicklung sehen.


Ich habe die NG Wasseranalyse nochmals durchgesehen. Kein Kaliumwert. Interessant. Hast du evtl schon Erkenntnisse zu deiner Kalium-Situation? Was ist schief gelaufen und wie konnest/wirst du es lösen?



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens keinen Sauger, sondern nur einen Besen, mit dem ich das Sediment in den Bodenablauf schiebe. Im Frühjahr war das bei mir viel (einmal die Woche 10 min) jetzt seit zwei Monaten reichte das täglich Schwimmen aus. so langsam muss ich vielleicht mal wieder.


10 min die Woche klingt doch gleich besser als alle 2-3 Wochen etliche Stunden. So hätte ich das auch gerne.



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber noch keine Erfahrung, wie das bei mir mit dem Filtergraben aussieht in Bezug auf ausräumen.


Bei NG muss man ja angeblich nur alle 5-7 Jahre den Schlamm aus dem FG raussaugen. Naja, ob das stimmen kann?


----------



## tomstu (13. Sep. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Wenn du das ausprobieren möchtest, müssten wir vielleicht mal telefonieren und das genau diskutieren.


Ja, gerne, ich schick dir eine PN.


----------

